# 7/16 7pm Woodstock, Marietta, Canton and whoever else



## OutFishHim (Jun 29, 2009)

Going Away Party!

Alright folks, this will be Paul's last dinner before he goes to training.

Los Reyes Mexican Restauant on Chastain in Kennesaw

Thursday, July 16th at 7:00 pm

Google map.... http://local.google.com/maps?q=777+Townpark+Lane+Kennesaw,+GA+30144&iwloc=A&hl=en


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2009)

For his last meal he chose Mexican!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 29, 2009)

If at all possible.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 29, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> For his last meal he chose Mexican!



He told me to decide!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll be there...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2009)

I will be there along with the lovely wife, Baby "No-No" and Mr. "But Why?" Lucas.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 29, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> For his last meal he chose Mexican!



I'd want a taco or two as well...
We'll try to make it also.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I wanna go, but I gotta work!


----------



## Buck (Jun 29, 2009)

We have it on the Calendar...


----------



## ATLRoach (Jun 29, 2009)

We will be there!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm hoping to be able to make it!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 29, 2009)

Count me in also. Looking forward to it!


----------



## LLove (Jun 30, 2009)

i LOVE that place.. JT will be working but i'll be there


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 30, 2009)

Im in.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 30, 2009)

LLove said:


> i LOVE that place.. JT will be working but i'll be there


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 30, 2009)

ok so I might miss this one


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 30, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> ok so I might miss this one



But you don't want to break tradition, do you.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 30, 2009)

Si


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2009)

I will see what I can do!!  After this trip I will have time built in that I can use


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 1, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> ok so I might miss this one



Ya know,  I still have a few contacts over there and one or 2 of them OWE me favors..  I could make a call and get that night off for ya...     Then there would be no excuses......


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 1, 2009)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ya know,  I still have a few contacts over there and one or 2 of them OWE me favors..  I could make a call and get that night off for ya...     Then there would be no excuses......



then I would not have a real excuse and would still miss it


----------



## germag (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey folks....if you check out this thread:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=369388

I'm probably going to use one of the get-togethers to deliver some of these t-shirts to members that want to meet up with me and get their shirt(s). I still have a few of these shirts available if any of you want one, PM me and we'll work it out. I'll have about 36 shirts available, and I think about 25 are already spoken for.


----------



## Artmom (Jul 2, 2009)

Heather, if I can make it-can I attend as well?


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 2, 2009)

Artmom said:


> Heather, if I can make it-can I attend as well?



I can channel Heather.... Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 2, 2009)

Artmom said:


> Heather, if I can make it-can I attend as well?



Absolutely Sweetie! C'mon!



NOYDB said:


> I can channel Heather.... Absolutely!!!!!




How did you do that!??!?


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 2, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> How did you do that!??!?



I'm physic. 

I don't do it often, it makes me walk funny.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jul 3, 2009)

He wants another one of those special shots doesn't he?

I will do my best, but I may not be back from OH til the 17th or 18th. I'll let y'all know.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 10, 2009)

Is it Thursday yet?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 12, 2009)

Soon Harry,    Soon...


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 12, 2009)

I am in


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Is it Thursday yet?



Almost.....


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jul 14, 2009)

I am still going to be out of town until 7/18/09
Heather, please take lots of pics! 
y'all have fun, and tell Paul to be sure to do about 5 of those special shots he had last time.MMMMMMMM

c-ya


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 14, 2009)

My wife doesn't have to work so we'll be there.  Remind me to sit between her and Al


----------



## LLove (Jul 14, 2009)

awesome! i thought this was last week while i was in the mountains! i thought i missed it! 

chips, cheese dip and margaritas! yesssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 14, 2009)

LLove said:


> awesome! i thought this was last week while i was in the mountains! i thought i missed it!
> 
> chips, cheese dip and margaritas! yesssssssssssssssssssss




Do you need a reminder phone call on thursday?


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm hungry.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 15, 2009)

Im ready fer some _messican_


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2009)

Plans have been made......................Time off requests submitted and approved.........................We will be there!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 15, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Plans have been made......................Time off requests submitted and approved.........................We will be there!!



Cool Beans...   Glad ya'll will get to see me...  Ahh  I mean make it there...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 15, 2009)

LLove said:


> awesome! i thought this was last week while i was in the mountains! i thought i missed it!
> 
> chips, cheese dip and margaritas! yesssssssssssssssssssss





NOYDB said:


> I'm hungry.





The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Im ready fer some _messican_





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Plans have been made......................Time off requests submitted and approved.........................We will be there!!



Oh yeah, Chips will be there.....

Let the debauchery begin!


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 16, 2009)

Reservations have been made under "Woody's" (or the nearest español equivalent).

I asked for a mix of Blonds, Brunettes and (for those of us with discriminating taste) Redheads.


Any word if "He who can not be named on the forum" will be able to make it?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 16, 2009)

Patron and Coronas and Tacos mmmmmmhh cant wait!

nom nom nom



I should just go up there at lunch and wait at the bar...


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Jul 16, 2009)

*Good Luck Paul & Return Safe*

Good Luck with your Tarining Paul & Thank You for your service-i can relate. My prayers are with you Man to return safely home to your family and to see you on the OL' Pond again. keep the faith man-we have faith in you-OSB


----------



## Jranger (Jul 16, 2009)

We'll be there as well...


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 16, 2009)

See Ya'll upstairs!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 16, 2009)

Leaving work and headed that way!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 16, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Patron and Coronas and Tacos mmmmmmhh cant wait!
> 
> nom nom nom
> 
> ...



Hope yall have fun.  I know ya will cause we always do. 

Drink a shot of patron for me as well as a Dos Equis! 




Good luck Paul and have fun!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 16, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hope yall have fun.  I know ya will cause we always do.
> 
> Drink a shot of patron for me as well as a Dos Equis!
> 
> ...



you not coming???


----------



## Buck (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm doing my best to make it.  Right now it looks 50/50, I’d say.  Where yesterday it looked next to impossible….


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 16, 2009)

I will be there in spirit.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 16, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> I'm doing my best to make it.  Right now it looks 50/50, I’d say.  Where yesterday it looked next to impossible….



I think I can, I think I can, I think I can, said the little Buck#4


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 16, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> I will be there in spirit.



Ill drink your spirit!!


----------



## hicktownboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I might show up, late as usual.


----------



## Buck (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like I'm there after all...  See ya'll shortly!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 16, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> I will be there in spirit.



That is SO unacceptable! 



The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Ill drink your spirit!!




I'm not going to comment on this....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 16, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Looks like I'm there after all...  See ya'll shortly!!!



Are you bringing Fishbowl with you?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

ok so i aint making this one


----------



## Buck (Jul 16, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Are you bringing Fishbowl with you?



She's still deciding.  We'll know if she shows up I guess...


----------



## Buck (Jul 16, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> ok so i aint making this one



Plenty of college girls to go around at this place...


----------



## LLove (Jul 16, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> ok so i aint making this one


haha i get chips n salsa and you don't 




buck#4 said:


> Plenty of college girls to go around at this place...


annnnd why would that matter to him?


----------



## Buck (Jul 16, 2009)

LLove said:


> annnnd why would that matter to him?



Ooops…


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 16, 2009)

...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 16, 2009)

LLove said:


> annnnd why would that matter to him?



Oh, didn't realize he was* that *old.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 16, 2009)

Had A great time folks.   Best wishes to Paul......


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry I couldn't make it...have to go back in to work shortly...traffic was a bear and I was running late!    Good luck Paul...see you when you get back!


----------



## Buck (Jul 16, 2009)

Enjoyed it as always folks...    Also very nice to meet a bunch of new folks this time.  This here bunch just gets bigger at each gatherin...


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Jranger (Jul 16, 2009)

Good to see everyone and meet some new folks. LL, you gotta drag JT out next time. Otherwise I'm crashing Hooters...


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 16, 2009)

Great times and people. 

Can't wait for pics. 

Right, Ambassadeer?


----------



## Al33 (Jul 16, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Great times and people.
> 
> Can't wait for pics.
> 
> Right, Ambassadeer?


I have 50 to post up. Let's get started.

Here are the first 10:


----------



## Al33 (Jul 16, 2009)

Second batch of ten:


----------



## Al33 (Jul 16, 2009)

21 through 30:


----------



## Al33 (Jul 16, 2009)

31 through 40:


----------



## Al33 (Jul 16, 2009)

Last ones:


----------



## Al33 (Jul 16, 2009)

I had a blast folks, and Paul, I hope the next six months pass by swiftly for you. We will now have to have a homecoming party for you.

Ms Wendy, you were missed. Artmom, I hope you had a safe trip home. 

Ladies, thanks for all the photo ops!

JT, glad you couldn't make it.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 16, 2009)

HEY!!  I recognize that glass!!  I've got one JUST like it!    Had a blast as usual ya'll!!  Glad to see everyone and get to me meet some folks as well.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 16, 2009)

Buncha drunks!


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 17, 2009)

I didn't think the balconey shots would come out. 

I'm looking for Ambassadeer's new avatar.


----------



## LLove (Jul 17, 2009)

lol jt's gonna be upset he didn't get his own thread for those pix!!


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 17, 2009)

Glad you made it out.


JT who?


----------



## LLove (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks NOYDB it was great to finally meet you  
And Al, thanks again for dinner it was the BEST DATE EVER 

heres my pix..

Paul's first "flaming" shot!! it only took like 47 times to light..






i don't know whats better.. "Heather the tongue" or the look on Al's face  





in the next 3 pix you'll see how the ladies handle liquor better than the men.. you guys are on sweet tea from now on! 















i  my bodyguard! 





its DRB! wooo he's an elusive lil creature, but we finally got him in front of the camera instead of behind it! 





<3





Ambassadeer says he's never going to wash the sides of his head again.. can't wait to see how long that lasts  






I had a great time and not only am i glad i got to see old friends and meet new ones, but Heather thank you soooooo much for inviting us to be part of Paul's going away dinner! It means a lot that yall think that much of us and I'm sure everyone agrees that we couldn't be happier, more supportive or more proud of what Paul is doing.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 17, 2009)

anyone seen LL?  she didnt make it home last night???

lol glad yall had fun folks


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> anyone seen LL?  she didnt make it home last night???
> 
> lol glad yall had fun folks





I'd probably check with one of the suspects she posed with.




I'll get my pictures up later this afternoon.....gotta meet a client this morning.



Had a great time as usual.  Thank you to everyone that came.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2009)

Lee, I can't believe you really dropped that glass off the balcony!


----------



## big fish (Jul 17, 2009)

Had a great time. Thank's to everyone, see you all when I get back.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck  Paul!!!

Nice to see everyone last night, I had a great time!

Yep, not washing the sides of my head anymore


----------



## T_Fish (Jul 17, 2009)

it was nice to see and meet you all last nite,, good lucky Paul


----------



## hicktownboy (Jul 17, 2009)

Great time as always!  

The crowd keeps gettin bigger and JT keeps missing, so its a win-win when his better half shows up without him.  

Good luck Paul!  Thanks for what you are doing man!  Be safe and the yard will be in top shape when you get back.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 17, 2009)

LLove said:


> thanks NOYDB it was great to finally meet you
> And Al, thanks again for dinner it was the BEST DATE EVER





Jim Thompson said:


> anyone seen LL?  she didnt make it home last night???





Meredith and I had a great time...and Merr said she can't wait for a camping trip with everyone. 

Steve I hope those bruises on your head look a little better this morning than they did last night


----------



## Artmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Got home safe and sound. Thanks for such a fun evening ya'll! Heather, thanks for allowing me to crash the north georgia  mexican dinner fest for Paul's going away! Those balcony shots turned out great! Enjoyed visiting with all of ya and meeting a few new faces/friends!
Ambassadeer: you will be the envy of every man on GON!!! That was no "fake smile" in that pic/new avatar! LOL!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 17, 2009)

Artmom said:


> Got home safe and sound. Thanks for such a fun evening ya'll! Heather, thanks for allowing me to crash the north georgia  mexican dinner fest for Paul's going away! Those balcony shots turned out great! Enjoyed visiting with all of ya and meeting a few new faces/friends!
> Ambassadeer: you will be the envy of every man on GON!!! That was no "fake smile" in that pic/new avatar! LOL!!!



Still can't believe you drove all that way to hang out...good seein you again though!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 17, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Yep, not washing the sides of my head anymore





bigox911 said:


> Steve I hope those bruises on your head look a little better this morning than they did last night





Artmom said:


> Ambassadeer: you will be the envy of every man on GON!!! That was no "fake smile" in that pic/new avatar! LOL!!!



I smiled all night long just thinking about Steve's pic...

Now I can keep smiling cause I've got a copy. This pic needs to be made into a T-shirt.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I smiled all night long just thinking about Steve's pic...
> 
> Now I can keep smiling cause I've got a copy. This pic needs to be made into a T-shirt.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 17, 2009)

I think that one could go commercial.


----------



## Jranger (Jul 17, 2009)

bigox911 said:


>



That's a Sweetwater commercial for sure...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 17, 2009)

bigox911 said:


>



 I love it!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2009)

hicktownboy said:


> Great time as always!
> 
> The crowd keeps gettin bigger and JT keeps missing, so its a win-win when his better half shows up without him.
> 
> Good luck Paul!  Thanks for what you are doing man!  Be safe and the yard will be in top shape when you get back.



Alright!  I've got it in writting.  



Artmom said:


> Got home safe and sound. Thanks for such a fun evening ya'll! Heather, thanks for allowing me to crash the north georgia  mexican dinner fest for Paul's going away! Those balcony shots turned out great! Enjoyed visiting with all of ya and meeting a few new faces/friends!
> Ambassadeer: you will be the envy of every man on GON!!! That was no "fake smile" in that pic/new avatar! LOL!!!



Thank you so much for coming out Sarah!  You are a sweetheart!



bigox911 said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2009)

Alright, on a serious note....Paul's Sargent left him a message last night around 10:00 telling him he was leaving sooner than we thought.  He was supposed to report on thursday.  Now he is leaving on sunday.

I'm glad we didn't plan this dinner for monday night!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 17, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Alright, on a serious note....Paul's Sargent left him a message last night around 10:00 telling him he was leaving sooner than we thought.  He was supposed to report on thursday.  Now he is leaving on sunday.
> 
> I'm glad we didn't plan this dinner for monday night!




I wish good luck to Paul, and thank him and his family for his service.  


On a lighter note,   It was great to see everyone last night.  We had wonderful time.  



Hey steve, how long til you shampoo again?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 17, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey steve, how long til you shampoo again?



Not until the smells wears off......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 17, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Not until the smells wears off......



Can i come sniff your head?


----------



## Al33 (Jul 17, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Alright, on a serious note....Paul's Sargent left him a message last night around 10:00 telling him he was leaving sooner than we thought.  He was supposed to report on thursday.  Now he is leaving on sunday.
> 
> I'm glad we didn't plan this dinner for monday night!



Sorry to hear he has to leave sooner than expected, hopefully it will get him back home sooner than expected.

Heather, I am sure you know there are many on here ready and willing to jump at the chance to help you should you need anything so please do not hesitate to let us know.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Not until the smells wears off......







BBQBOSS said:


> Can i come sniff your head?



  YOU should have been there!



Al33 said:


> Sorry to hear he has to leave sooner than expected, hopefully it will get him back home sooner than expected.
> 
> Heather, I am sure you know there are many on here ready and willing to jump at the chance to help you should you need anything so please do not hesitate to let us know.



Thank you Al.  I hope I don't have to call anyone for anything.  It brings me peace to know I have so many friends here that I can count on.  Thank you everyone!


----------



## Strych9 (Jul 17, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Can i come sniff your head?



I want a little ole sniff!


----------



## Buck (Jul 17, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> I want a little ole sniff!



Just curious if you also have a bottle cap burn on your arm?


----------



## Strych9 (Jul 17, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Just curious if you also have a bottle cap burn on your arm?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2009)

1 & 2 . Group photos

3.  Al making fun of something?

4.  Ahhhh.....Must be the arrows.

5.  Mitch is asking John to join his Rainbow Arrow Flingin' Club.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2009)

1.  Al & Artmom

2.  Buck#4, Hicktownboy, NOYDB and Big Fish

3.  Stop Mom!

4.  Got it!

5.  Another group


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2009)

1.  Another group, but this one has T_Fish.

2.  Lighting of the shot the 32nd time

3.  I'll take your picture while you take take my picture.

4.  Is RuttnBuck a sharer?  Or is OFH a taker? 

5.  OutFishHim & Tag-a-long


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2009)

1.  A SHOT that is bigger than a beer mug?  Really?  Must be the 'Community Shot'!

2.  Crap....why do they keep doing this to me?

3.  I think I can......

4.  Good Gawd!  Is this gasoline?!?!?


----------



## Buck (Jul 17, 2009)

Strych9 said:


>



Idgets...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2009)

1.  Tristen & Zander

2.  Zander & Mitch

3.  NOYDB & OFH

4.  OFH & Artmom


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2009)

1 & 2.  Idiots.

3.  Merrideth & Big Fish

4.  OFH & Bigox


----------



## Al33 (Jul 17, 2009)

Good lord, looks like there may have been a photo contest going on to see who could get the best dumb look shot on my face.

What did you win Heather for winning the contest?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 17, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Good lord, looks like there may have been a photo contest going on to see who could get the best dumb look shot on my face.
> 
> What did you win Heather for winning the contest?



Too many to name an outright winner!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Too many to name an outright winner!



Gee thanks! I would like to argue the point but must agree with you on this one.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 17, 2009)

For the lurkers. 

The pics posted only represent a small fraction of the fun and frivolity that ensues at our get togethers. We don't have a sound track of all the laughing and cuttin' up going on. 

Watch this space for the next get together,  then y'all come on down! (or up, or over, drop in, or tunnel your way there).


----------

